# Cheapest source of a WHMCS license?



## MannDude (Dec 22, 2013)

Currently using BoxBilling for the advertising customers, and well, it stinks. I didn't want to pay for a WHMCS license initially, as there are only 20 'customers' at any given time (only 20 available slots) but I'd rather pay for the license than deal with the headache or BoxBilling issues and inconsistencies.

Who here has the best source for WHMCS licenses?


----------



## Jack (Dec 22, 2013)

Hostigation


----------



## cubixcloud (Dec 22, 2013)

Don't forget with WHMCS to get a license you have to host with the provider unless they've changed something.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 22, 2013)

Jack said:


> Hostigation


Just signed up. Doesn't look like I can order a WHMCS myself, so I ticketed billing. 



cubixcloud said:


> Don't forget with WHMCS to get a license you have to host with the provider unless they've changed something.


Ah yeah, I forgot WHMCS is being weird about who offers licenses now. I just signed up with Hostigation, ordered a VPS with them and I'll host the install on it.


----------



## nunim (Dec 23, 2013)

I think BigTim is the cheapest around unless you want to host it on a reseller package =/  I've been using Blesta, I like it quite a bit. cI've also been looking at Pancake App it's quite simple but if you don't need any kind of integration with a web hosting panel it should work nicely.


----------



## Epidrive (Dec 23, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Currently using BoxBilling for the advertising customers, and well, it stinks. I didn't want to pay for a WHMCS license initially, as there are only 20 'customers' at any given time (only 20 available slots) but I'd rather pay for the license than deal with the headache or BoxBilling issues and inconsistencies.
> 
> 
> Who here has the best source for WHMCS licenses?


I would second that boxbilling sucks.


Im like solving a puzzle when trying to pay for our ad bill. And there's no 'pay with paypal' anywhere to be found. You'd have to figure out how to find that one


----------



## SrsX (Dec 23, 2013)

Hostigation is amazing for those. A while back I had a VPS with WHMCS and cPanel for less then like $30 a month, amazing.


----------



## qps (Dec 23, 2013)

We can do them for $12.80 branded / $14.80 unbranded.  They must be used on our network (either Atlanta or Las Vegas).


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2013)

WHMCS seems a bit of an overkill for just advertising system no?

You *might* be able to find a simple invoicing system that does the things you need done easily on code canyon.


----------



## bizzard (Dec 23, 2013)

@MannDude I have a simple billing system made for our internal use in PHP. Still tweaking the mail part and no payment gateways integrated yet. If you can wait a while, I can share the code and is more happy to make it public. Not sure whether its a mess in coding, but I love criticisms and to study more while improving it.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm pretty sure WHMCS stopped allowing third party distributors of their billing software, if you want it you have to buy directly from WHMCS


----------



## qps (Dec 23, 2013)

BuyCPanel-Kevin said:


> I'm pretty sure WHMCS stopped allowing thrid party distributors of their billing software, if you want it you have to buy directly from WHMCS


The WHMCS reseller program is still going.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Dec 23, 2013)

BuyCPanel-Kevin said:


> I'm pretty sure WHMCS stopped allowing third party distributors of their billing software, if you want it you have to buy directly from WHMCS


Yes. The only way you can get a WHMCS license is through them or a hosting company.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Dec 23, 2013)

TurnKeyInternet is $8/month which included 50GB SSD Disk space and a free cert.


----------



## SrsX (Dec 25, 2013)

Use http://codecanyon.net/item/ultimate-client-manager-lite-edition/47626?WT.ac=category_thumb&WT.seg_1=category_thumb&WT.z_author=dtbaker or http://codecanyon.net/item/ultimate-client-manager-pro-edition/2621629?WT.ac=category_item&WT.seg_1=category_item&WT.z_author=dtbaker (*better*)

Get some addons you want, it has invoicing, etc. built into the system.

Advantages: One-time fee, open-source, tons of support and addons/plugins.


----------



## bizzard (Dec 25, 2013)

@MannDude What was your final decision on this?


----------



## Amitz (Dec 25, 2013)

Just get a nulled version from a random Warez site. The security flaws are in there anyway... 

*duck_and_cover*


----------



## swissnode (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi,

We have micro hosting offers with WHMCS included. Branded start from USD 11.90.

Visit us at swissnode.ch or go directly to our offering.

Regards,

Gregor


----------



## Amitz (Aug 10, 2014)

Necromancer!


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 12, 2014)

We sell them for $5/mo...


----------



## GreenHostBox (Sep 7, 2014)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> We sell them for $5/mo...


Your smallest VPS plan costs $25/m so it would come out with a total of $30/m with WHMCS addon. Buying a WHMCS directly would be cheaper.


----------



## drmike (Sep 8, 2014)

Crissic.

Currently like $10.30 + VPS cost.  Out the door at < $15 a month.

OpenVZ - *OVZ256*

OVZ256

$2.00 USD

» Operating System: Centos 6 x86 Minimal

$0.00 USD

» Extra IP Address: 0

$0.00 USD

+ WHMCS Branded License

$10.30 USD

Setup Fees:

$0.00 USD

Monthly:

$12.30 USD
Total Due Today: *$12.30 USD*

To do such:

https://my.crissic.net/cart.php?a=add&pid=5&billingcycle=monthly

Then underneath check the available addon you want:

*WHMCS Branded License* - $10.30 USD Monthly
WHMCS is an all-in-one client management, billing & support automation solution for online businesses



*WHMCS No Branding License* - $12.30 USD Monthly
WHMCS is an all-in-one client management, billing & support automation solution for online businesses


So $12.30 a month to $14.30 a month total.

Or $14.30 a month to $16.30 a month of a 512MB plan.


----------



## GreenHostBox (Sep 8, 2014)

drmike said:


> Crissic.
> 
> Currently like $10.30 + VPS cost.  Out the door at < $15 a month.
> 
> ...


Let's also not let the VPS go to waste   You can set up monitor scripts, do tests, etc.


----------



## Shivam (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey, if your still looking for a WHMCS License or a cheaper solution i can do $9.00 / month for just the WHMCS License.

Note: you don't need to purchase anything.


----------



## qps (Sep 13, 2014)

Jayseanp said:


> Hey, if your still looking for a WHMCS License or a cheaper solution i can do $9.00 / month for just the WHMCS License.
> 
> Note: you don't need to purchase anything.


You may want to re-read your WHMCS license agreement.  This is not permitted and is grounds for termination with WHMCS.


----------



## Shivam (Sep 13, 2014)

Jayseanp said:


> Hey, if your still looking for a WHMCS License or a cheaper solution i can do $9.00 / month for just the WHMCS License.
> 
> Note: you don't need to purchase anything.


Thanks QPS , well you'll need to purchase something , therefore $9.00 / month + SSD Shared Hosting Package or whatever you wish. But it wont add to much to the price. If you decide to go with the cheapest SSD Package which is the Essential package, which includes 10 GB SSD & WHMCS It will be $9.80 / Month


----------



## Dylan (Sep 14, 2014)

drmike said:


> Crissic.
> 
> Currently like $10.30 + VPS cost.  Out the door at < $15 a month.
> 
> ...


Even better, Crissic's last LEB special is still active so you can get the 256MB VPS for just $10 a year (and still add on the WHMCS license):

https://my.crissic.net/cart.php?a=add&pid=82%20&billingcycle=annually

Or there's [SIZE=13.63636302948px]512MB for only $5 more:[/SIZE]

https://my.crissic.net/cart.php?a=add&pid=45&billingcycle=annually


----------



## Sonwebhost (Sep 14, 2014)

Your trying to mix cheap with dependable never seams to work out I set a monthly budget for the business and look at all the cost and only buy what is needed and only pay that each month. So I will not go down for non-payment. I just go to whmcs, and pay monthly for the liccens and as the company grow in income I will buy it onetime. Hope this helps you.


----------



## ICPH (Sep 27, 2014)

skynethosting cpanel reseller plan cost $10/mo. and includes whmcs (whmcs lic. must be hosted on this hosting, not elsewere, if u need SSL, you need to buy IP from them which is not cheap


----------



## ZweiTiger (Oct 16, 2014)

I used turnkeyinternet got 25GB reseller disk and a free whmcs license for 7 USD/mo.

Is there any better deal? Nope...


----------



## AbeloHost (Oct 21, 2014)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> We sell them for $5/mo...


That's pretty cheap. How much do you pay for the license?


----------



## AutoSnipe (Oct 21, 2014)

Definitely go the Crissic Route, it only saves a few $$

but Everything is perfect with that.

If you would like, i could transfer one of my unused VPS' with them to you so you can access the deal. 

Regards,

Ryan


----------

